

Show HN: SpreadServe: QuantLib Calcs, Quandl Data, Serverized XLS with XLL and RTD - osullivj
http://54.148.111.119:8888/ycb_quandl_pub.xls/Bootstrapping

======
osullivj
Designed for automated operation of pricing, risk and financial modelling
spreadsheets on a server. Supports XLLs, RTD & VBA. WebSocket & RDB
integrations so you can take those spreadsheets off trader desktops and share
one centralized golden copy of trader developed numerical logic with all
users, with no custom coding. The link shows SpreadServe running on an AWS
host. Sign up for the beta at spreadserve.com if you want to play with your
own copy.

------
mcqb
In order to feed the generated prices into our trading systems - what API's do
you provide and what format would the data be sent in (JSON, XML etc)?

~~~
osullivj
Currently SpreadServe has two interfaces for building integrations with other
systems: a Python API, and a socket server implemented with Tornado and the
Python API. SpreadServe's internal message format is JSON, so to push market
data into a pricing spreadsheet you'd code a socket client in Java, C# etc,
and send JSON messages. Our RDBMS connector uses this approach, and is coded
in Java. If you can code in Python then the Python API exposes more
implementation options. We're planning C & Java APIs that will enable
integration modules in those languages can avoid talking to the socket server.

------
magmasystems
I have users who are running into problems with slow performance and crashes
when doing larges recalcs with 32-bit Excel on their desktops. Can SpreadServe
help?

~~~
osullivj
Yes: enterprise server class monitoring and logging mean you have a much
better chance of nailing the root cause with detailed logging and crash dumps.
The scriptability of the SpreadServe environment gives you a better change of
reproducing issues. However, SpreadServe can't control the internal
implementation details of the 3rd party XLLs it loads. It does provide
detailed logging on the behaviour of those XLLs though.

------
mikes25
Can the user upload a spreadsheet and run it? Or is the setup/bootstrap more
complicated? Is there any custom coding required to get it working?

~~~
osullivj
No custom coding required. Server side config is needed to setup any XLL the
spreadsheet uses; drop the .xll on the server localFS, and add one line of
plain text to a config file. Then, if a user is permissioned, they can upload
on the repository page, click the 'Run' button next to the SpreadServeEngine
on the dashboard page, then load the new sheet.

